# Donny, the dog genius. (ya gotta see this if you haven't)



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I love Dobies, PB. One of my closest friends had one in grad school, Layla, and I missed her so much after graduation. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It's blocked in Canada but this link works :

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x...ts-dog-genius-donnie-artistic-dog-avi_animals

I had seen it before, it's really intriguing. Dobes are such great dogs !


----------

